# [Q] No phone audio



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Posted this on xda and haven't gotten any responses. Figured I would try over here...

Okay...went back to stock after being rooted with safestrap blah blah blah...RSD'd back to stock and now when someone calls me, or when I place a call, I can't hear the other person and they can't hear me, at all. This occurs on all calls, not just here or there. Also sometimes the phone.apk will FC, and also sometimes the phone will reboot. I have filed for a warranty covered repair with Moto but I am holding out to send it in until after I get the soak test to see if maybe it is software related and not hardware. After the problem first started to occur I RSD'd back to stock again and it didn't do me any good leading me to believe it is indeed hardware. If anyone has any idea on how to solve this problem please let me know. I really don't want to have to go without a phone for 5+ days, especially in light of this soak test coming up.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bump.

Come on guys. I really don't want to have to go without a phone for 5+ days. KitKat just hit. I know there is someone out there that can try to shed some light on this. Still no responses on my post on XDA too...


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't have an X, but sounds like hardware

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> I don't have an X, but sounds like hardware
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


Finally. Thank you. I guess I just needed someone to confirm my suspicion, as much as I wish I could fix it myself.


----------

